# How old is too old to be an Officer?



## BradM (25 Jan 2005)

I will not be out of University with my bachelors degree until I am 26... will the Army even consider my application at that age?


----------



## Butters (25 Jan 2005)

Yes! They willl accept your application! Too old is like 55+.


----------



## BradM (25 Jan 2005)

Do you think there will be any room for discrimination? Could my application be turned down for a younger recruit?


----------



## BDTyre (25 Jan 2005)

Presumably, legally they cannot turn you down due to age.  However, given two equally qualified applicants....


----------



## bojangles (25 Jan 2005)

I sure hope they won't overlook us because of our age. I just applied yesterday and I am 33 yrs old...and a woman to boot! LOL

Bojangles


----------



## chaos75 (25 Jan 2005)

It wont be a problem, the military goes on skills and qualities, age is not one of them.  You have to consider the average age of an officer grad at RMC or CivU is 22-24, so your not far off the mark.  If you have any recruting questions ask kinicanucks, hes in recruiting so he could aleviate your fears.


----------



## Thirstyson (25 Jan 2005)

The average age on my basic course in St-Jean for new officers was around 29, I really wouldn't worry about it.

At 24 I was the second youngest on the platoon.


----------



## kincanucks (27 Jan 2005)

BradM said:
			
		

> I will not be out of University with my bachelors degree until I am 26... will the Army even consider my application at that age?



As long as you meet the medical and physical requirements and are able to complete your terms of service (contract) then age is not a factor.


----------



## mdh (30 Jan 2005)

Does this mean my dream to join JTF 2 at the age of 44 can come true??? ;D


----------



## kincanucks (2 Feb 2005)

mdh said:
			
		

> Does this mean my dream to join JTF 2 at the age of 44 can come true??? ;D



Good luck with that.


----------

